
Ask HN: Would like to speak to someone in education - bobblywobbles
Hello HN crowd!<p>I&#x27;m a software developer who wants to make education more affordable. My desire is to enhance back-office systems that reduce the need for administrative work.<p>If you are in this space, I would love to help discuss your needs or problems that you have and want to be solved. I am not seeking compensation for this work but am open to compensation if it presents itself as an opportunity.<p>Thank you for your time!
======
verdverm
I'm thinking about education powered by something like Hololens 2 and the
Mixed Reality Toolkit.

Happy to chat, email me (address in profile)

~~~
bobblywobbles
Thanks for responding!

This was more-so a thought of making the expenses of running a school cheaper,
rather than teaching in a new way. I do like your enthusiasm, but let me think
about this and how I feel about possibly pursuing this avenue!

